
The sun photographed at the same time and place once a wk for a yr - mgalka
http://i.imgur.com/61YTxQ2.png
======
deckar01
I am imagining what it would look like to do this on the top of every hour
once a week for a year, then use each hour composite as a frame to create an
animated version of this visualization.

------
celias
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analemma](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analemma)

